# Video Surveillance Systems?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Anyone here using anything? I was looking at this one. http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...d=123620&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=11111879


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What you need one of them for?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought about getting video surveillance, then I just built a 6' wall around my property. My neighbors suck....big time. It was kinda nice for a while, 4 houses on my dead end street ( Im the last one  ) The other three got foreclosed on. NOW, because the value is so incredibly reduced....I have worse riff raff living there. 

Thankfully I bought a new house that I should be closing on in a couple days...and have good renters for my current home.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What you need one of them for?


I'm with Ewing on this one... what's up? lol...


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes. These guys: Amazon.com: Lorex LH108321C8B 8-Camera Network Video Surveillance System with 320GB H.264 DVR (Black): Camera & Photo


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe just try this


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A lot of contractors I know put video cameras up at the shop, even in good areas of town. Let's face it, most pole barn style shops are easy to break into and contractors have a lot of tools that are easy to grab and sell.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Makes me think of a job I did about 8 years ago. The GC hired a surveillance security outfit. They had about 8 cams through the job. Midway through the project they got robed. 8 houses got hit, taking appliances. They went to the video and sure enough the saw the perpetrators robing them. Even their red truck. They just couldn't make the plates or the people. The GC was pissed. The cameras were removed the next week.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

True, we have cameras at the school, most times the images are useless, unless you have high quality equipment and lights. May help you catch someone after the fact, but your stuff will likely be long gone, doubtful it is going to deter unless it is a live, monitored system.
I'd think motion sensor lights and alarms would be good.
I know there are motion alarms that send a signal to your phone when set off.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

...........


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What you need one of them for?


Burglars. I live in a rural area and theres been a few out here. Always during the day time too. They emptied a neighbors shop. Wood working tools, riding mower, etc. My next door neighbor has held theives at gun point til the Cops came on my property twice (before I moved here) and a couple weeks ago my other neighbor did the same thing when theives backed a trailer up to another neighbors house. ( we are all well armed out here) My guns do me no good if I'm not home, they'll just steal them too. I am also looking into alarm systems. I want to do something.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Dang man, what are getting involved in?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats what the ole 12 guage is for.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

How are those new grow lights working out ya?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> How are those new grow lights working out ya?


LOL. They work great. :thumbup: Should have your order ready this week. :whistling2: No, not into anything. Just worried about theives. And I do own a 12 guage.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Woodland said:


> LOL. They work great. :thumbup: Should have your order ready this week. :whistling2: No, not into anything. Just worried about theives. And I do own a 12 guage.


How is job going in BG?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> How is job going in BG?


Its going great. Bid it for 80 hrs and will have it done in 60. Almost done. One more day out there. The rain has slowed me down a lot.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have 2 of these, even UPS calls ahead!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The ole dog with floppy ears. Hey thanks rcp for the help last night. Your the best.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a couple dogs too. Both very protective, but the llittle one is the meaner one.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Does the good Lord have a gun now?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Man, were in trouble.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Does the good Lord have a gun now?


Not sure if The Good Lord carries a gun or not? But any theives caught on my property by me will get a chance to meet him and find out.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I believe we do not allow politics or religion here. This post has now entered both realms. Where are the mods???


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I believe we do not allow politics or religion here. This post has now entered both realms. Where are the mods???


LOL Wow, you gotta be chitting me.:jester: This thread is about video surveillance systems! Dude posts a photo of his dogs, I post a photo of my dogs which also happens to have a "warning sign" and now its a religious/political thread?  WTF?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Its Dean, hes from Michigan, like me....we currently have no sense of humor here


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Not sure, but I think he was kidding at least I hope, if not I will have to head over to DV house with my bible and whack him on the head. some people take a little more to believe than others.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its Dean, hes from Michigan, like me....we currently have no sense of humor here


Ya'll should be happy. At least you guys have started your summer. Its still winter here in The Pacific Northwest


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Woodland said:


> LOL Wow, you gotta be chitting me.:jester: This thread is about video surveillance systems! Dude posts a photo of his dogs, I post a photo of my dogs which also happens to have a "warning sign" and now its a religious/political thread?  WTF?



I am sorry, but we have standards here. Gun talk ultimately leads to politics and God, well that is self explanatory These things must be stopped before it gets out of hand!:jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Not sure, but I think he was kidding at least I hope, if not I will have to head over to DV house with my bible and whack him on the head. some people take a little more to believe than others.


LOL. I thought he was serious. I guess I am the one that needs to lighten up.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Jason can you pray with me for DV?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

And yes, I was kidding. I always do the quick response for so I never get the smilies in to indicate sarcasm or joking when I should. My wife claims I have no sense of humor. I claim it is just so subtle that most people miss it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I am sorry, but we have standards here. Gun talk ultimately leads to politics and God, well that is self explanatory These things must be stopped before it gets out of hand!:jester:


So, any suggestions for a video surveilance system? Alarm system? Thats why I started this thread. Im serious about wanting to keep my home safe and secure.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

No, but they would come in handy for when the wife comes home.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I believe we do not allow politics or religion here. This post has now entered both realms. Where are the mods???


That's Bill's department, where the heck has he been?!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I use to install security/camera systems for several years as a young guy. They all work basically the same. You can go to Radio Shack and buy a system with wireless door/window sensors, motion and glass break detectors, etc. You can program it to call your phone via text to tell you what has been activated. Or you can spend 5 times as much and get the same set up from a security company. If you want a good camera system open your wallet wide b/c you get what you pay for when it comes to cameras. Hope this helps. Best thing that I found that deters theives is yard and window signs that say the place is protected by security/camera system.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I'm starting to thing alarm system may be more effective. I think I will start with some signs.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I believe we do not allow politics or religion here. This post has now entered both realms. Where are the mods???


Hey we have let Jason's thread keep beating. 
You are right I have been slacking, let me get to work.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Yes. These guys: http://www.amazon.com/Lorex-LH108321C8B-8-Camera-Network-Surveillance/dp/B002XOLT7Y/


I like that one. Also looking at this stuff 
http://www.homesecuritystore.com/c-68-alarm-systems.aspx It never really dawned on me burglaries would be so common out here in the country, but after all the stories from my neighbors I'm concerned now.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Motion detectors work great and cover a large area, just be careful not to place them facing areas that a lot of direct sunlight comes into, the radiant heat can cause them to be less sensitive. They have motions that mount on the ceiling, these are great b/c they lot like smoke detectors and nobody will pay any attention to them. Let me know if you need more info I can give you ton of tips.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Jason can you pray with me for DV?



No can do mate... I don't pray for the *D*e*V*il... :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been talking about getting some for quite some time. I have a baby momma that is plum fuqin nuts. I need to protect myself and property from her.. _and others_. I kid you not. And until Apollo is big enough (my american bulldoggie in sig) he won't be much of a help in deterring people.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, that one has the potential to be a real killer Nate. Sort of like my two old dogs; one's about blind and the other is about deaf.

I just installed an 8 camera setup at my house last week. The owner of a commercial property that I did a remodel on a couple of years ago gave it to me because the hard drive was fried. Installed a new 1T drive and was surprised it actually worked....sometimes I amaze myself. LOL

I'd have to look up the Mfg, but it has great color, clarity, and "zoom" features. My friend who's a computer geek is supposed to stop by and hook it up to an old laptop for me when he gets the time.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Yep, that one has the potential to be a real killer Nate. Sort of like my two old dogs; one's about blind and the other is about deaf.
> 
> I just installed an 8 camera setup at my house last week. The owner of a commercial property that I did a remodel on a couple of years ago gave it to me because the hard drive was fried. Installed a new 1T drive and was surprised it actually worked....sometimes I amaze myself. LOL
> 
> I'd have to look up the Mfg, but it has great color, clarity, and "zoom" features. My friend who's a computer geek is supposed to stop by and hook it up to an old laptop for me when he gets the time.


Let me know how it works out for you. Can it be hooked up to the internet and sent to a website so any video would be saved if they steal the laptop?


----------

